# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم تالجمعة 29 نوفمبر 2013

## ابو البنات

*  
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الإذاعة السودانية تنقل مباريات صقور الجديان في سيكافا برعاية سوداكال




غادر  الخرطوم فجر اليوم متوجهاً للعاصمة الكينية نيروبي ومنها إلي ميشاكوس وفد  الإذاعة السودانية بقيادة المهندس عادل فضل المولي والمعلق الرياضي الزميل  يوسف محمد يوسف وذلك لنقل مباريات منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم صقور  الجديان في بطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات المقامة بكينيا في الفترة من السابع  والعشرين من نوفمبر الجاري وحتي الرابع عشر من ديسمبر المقبل علي أثير هنا  أم درمان برعاية مجموعة شركات سوداكال العاليمة التي يرأس مجلس إدارتها  الأستاذ آدم عبد الله سوداكال التي ترعي مشاركة منتخبنا في البطولة.

وسثبث الإذاعة اليوم أولي مباريات منتخبنا الوطني في البطولة أمام المنتخب الإريتري

وقد  وجدت مبادرة سوداكال الإشادة والتقدير من الأسرة الرياضية عموماً والإتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص والتى ستمكن جميع الرياضيين والوسائط  الإعلامية من متابعة وتغطية فعاليات البطولة لحظة بلحظة.




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللجنة الفنية تفرغ من أعمالها وتسلم وزير الدولة بوزارة مجلس الوزراء ووزراء الشباب والرياضة مسودة قانون الشباب والرياضة الجديد

فرغت  اللجنة الفنية المكلفة من وزير الدولة بوزارة مجلس الوزراء حسب توجيه مجلس  الوزراء الذى عقد بتاريخ 3-7-2013 بتكوين لجنة فنية لمراجعة مشروع القانون  من أعمالها وقامت بتسليم مسودة قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2014م  للسيد وزير الدولة برئاسة مجلس الوزراء الذى كلف اللجنة بهذه المهمة وكذلك  تم تسليمها لوزير الشباب والرياضة ووزير الدولة ووالوكيل وقد إصطحبت اللجنة  فى إعداد هذا القانون مرتكزات وموجهات أساسية  هى أولاً الدستور الإنتقالي  لسنة 2005م وثانياً التوافق مع المؤسسات والأنظمة الدولية المنتمي إليها  السودان وثالثاً التأكيد علي أهلية وديموقراطية المؤسسات الرياضية  والشبابية ورابعاً تجاوز سلبيات التطبيق لقانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة  2003م والساري حالياً ودعم الإيجابيات وخامساً إحكام الصياغة لمواد مشروع  القانون الجديد.من جهته  أشاد الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم بالمشروع الجديد لقانون هيئات الشباب  والرياضة خاصة وأن المشروع قد أتي متسقاً ومتفقاً تماماً مع متطلبات وشروط  القوانين الدولية وثمن الفهم الراقي لوزارة مجلس الوزراء وهي تدفع بوزير  الدولة الأستاذ محمد مختار لرعاية هذا المشروع الذي وجد القبول والرضاء من  أغلب الإتحادات الرياضية والشبابية واللجنة الأولمبية وينتهز الإتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم القدم هذه الفرصة لتقديم صوت شكر للسيد وزير الدولة  بوزارة مجلس الوزراء واللجنة الفنية لمجلس الوزراء للجهد الكبير الذي بذلوه  من أجل إكمال مشروع القانون.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*موفد الفيفا يصل الخرطوم الجمعة ويعقد مؤتمراً صحافياً لتوقيع العقد النهائي لتنفيذ مشروع الهدف الثالث في السودان


يصل  الخرطوم صباح الجمعة التونسي بالحسن ملوش مندوب الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  (فيفا) مسئول مكتب التطوير ومقره القاهرة في زيارة للبلاد تسنغرق ثلاثة  أيام يقف من خلالها على تنفيذ مشروع الهدف الثالث في السودان بتنفيذ مركز  الخرطوم  لكرة القدم الخماسية بمنطقة بري بالخرطوم ويستهل زيارته في  الواحدة من ظهر يوم غد السبت بلقاء رئيس الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم  الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم وضباط المجلس ونوابهم وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة  الموجودين في الخرطوم ويناقش اللقاء العديد من الموضوعات المهمة على رأسها  مراكز الأمل الممولة من قبل (الفيفا) وبرامج صغار اللاعبين وتأهيل الكوادر  الإدارية والفنية.ويتواصل  برنامج الزيارة بمؤتمر صحفي في الثالثة من ظهر السبت يتم خلاله توقيع  العقد النهائي مع شركة بيت المقدس الهندسية المنفذة لمشروع مركز الخرطوم  لكرة القدم الخماسية ويتحدث فيه موفد (الفيفا) بالحسن ملوش ورئيس الإتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم الدكتور معتصم جعفر ومدير المكتب الإستشاري المعتمد من  الفيفا المهندس حيدر أحمد علي عن المشروع ويجيبوا علي كل التساؤلات  المتعلقة بالمشروع من قبل وسائل الإعلام المختلفة.من  جهته رحب الدكتور معتصم جعفر بالحسن ملوش موفد الفيفا ومسئول مكتب التطوير  بالقاهرة في الخرطوم وقال بأن السودان يتمتع بعلاقات متميزة مع الإتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) ومن أكثر الإتحادات الوطنية التي إستفادت من  مشروع الهدف وبرامج التطوير التى يطرحها الإتحاد بسبب إلتزامه بالشروط التى  يحددها وأوضح بأن هذا الأمر منح السودان تنفيذ مشروعين والآن سيتم تنفيذ  المشروع الثالث.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الوزير بدوى يصدر قرار بمد فترة لجنة حصر وتحديد وتقييم ديون الهلال


أصدر  الأستاذ الطيب حسن بدوى وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم قرار رقم (  54) لسنة 2013م بمد فترة لجنة حصر وتحديد وتقييم ديون نادى الهلال المشكلة  بموجب القرار رقم ( 37 ) لسنة 2013م وينص القرار على الآتى :- أولاً :- مد  فترة لجة حصر وتحديد وتقييم ديون نادى الهلال المشكلة بموجب القرار رقم  (37) لسنة 2013م حتى الأول من يناير 2014م . ثانياً :- يضاف الأستاذ الطيب  العباسى عضو لجنة التسيير عضواً باللجنة . ثالثاً :- على اللجنة تنسيق  أعمالها مع لجنة تسيير نادى الهلال المعينة بموجب القرار رقم (53) لسنة  2013م

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*منتخبنا الوطني يتقدم تسعة مراكز في التصنيف الدولي ويحتل المركز الـ130 عالمياً


تقدم  منتخبنا الوطني تسعة مراكز في التصنيف الشهري للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  للمنتخبات لشهر نوفمبر ليحتل المركز الـ130 متقدماً تسعة مراكز حيث كان  احتل المركز 139 في الشهر الماضي.. وشهد تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي العديد من  المفارقات حيث دخل منتخب البرازيل لأول مرة  قائمة المنتخبات العشرة الأوائل لأول مرة بعد غياب طويل بتقدمه للمركز  العاشر بينما حافظ منتخب اسبانيا على الصدارة متقدما على المانيا  والارجنتين وكولومبيا الذين احتلوا المراكز من الثاني وحتى الرابع. وقفز  منتخب البرتغال 9 مراكز دفعة واحدة متقدما للمركز الخامس قبل اوروجواي  السادس وايطاليا السابع وسويسرا الثامن وهولندا التاسع. وعلى المستوى  العربي، حافظ منتخب الجزائر على صدارة المنتخبات العربية في تصنيف “فيفا”  بتقدمه 6 مراكز دفعة واحدة ليحتل المركز السادس والعشرين عالمياً والثالث  أفريقياً بعد كوت ديفوار صاحب الصدارة الافريقية (17 عالمياً) وغانا (24  عالمياً). ومن المفارقات الغريبة أن تصنيف منتخب مصر ارتفع 13 مركزا دفعة  واحدة ليحتل “الفراعنة” المركز (38 عالمياً) والخامس أفريقياً والثاني  عربياً، ولكن بعد فوات الاوان حيث كان منتخب مصر في حاجة لهذا المركز  المتقدم قبل شهرين لوضعه في التصنيف الافريقي الأول ليواجه أحد فرق التصنيف  الثاني في المباراة الفاصلة المؤهلة للمونديال الا ان ذلك لم يحدث نظرا  لتواضع تصنيف مصر في تلك الفترة. وتراجع منتخب تونس مركزين ليحتل التصنيف  (49 عالمياً) والثامن افريقياً والثالث عربياً،كما تراجع منتخب ليبيا  مركزين ليحتل التصنيف (63 عالمياً) والثالث عربيا والثاني عشر افريقياً،  بينما تقدم منتخب المغرب مركزين ليحتل اسود اطلس التصنيف (75 عالمياً)  والسابع عربياً.
وحافظ  منتخب الاردن على صدارة منتخبات عرب آسيا وعلى مركزه (70 عالمياً) والسادس  آسيوياً بعد ايران (45 عالمياً) التي انتزعت صدارة القارة الصفراء من  اليابان (48 عالمياً) ثم كوريا الجنوبية (54 عالمياً) واستراليا (59  عالمياً) واوزبكستان (68 عالمياً)، والخامس عربيا بعد منتخبات الجزائر (26  عالمياً) ومصر (38 عالمياً) وتونس (49 عالمياً) وليبيا (63 عالمياً). كما  حافظ منتخب الامارات على مركزه السابق في تصنيف “فيفا” حيث جاء في المركز  (71 عالمياً) والسابع آسيوياً والسادس على المستوى العربي،بينما تقدم منتخب  عُمان 5 مراكز ليحتل المركز (87 عالمياً) والثامن آسيويا وعربياً. ورفع  الأخضر السعودي رصيده في التصنيف ليتقدم مركزين (99 عالمياً) والعاشر  آسيوياً والتاسع عربياً،كما تقدم العنابي القطري مركزين ليصل للتصنيف (103  عالمياً) والحادي عشر آسيوياً والعاشر عربياً. وتقدم منتخب الكويت لكرة  القدم 3 مراكز ليحتل المركز (106 عالمياً) والثاني عشر على المستوى الآسيوي  والحادي عشر عربياً، بفارق 3 مراكز عن منتخب العراق الذي تراجع 6 مراكز  دفعة واحدة ليصل للتصنيف (109 عالمياً) والثالث عشر آسيوياً والثاني عشر  عربياً. وجاء الأحمر البحريني في المركز (118 عالمياً) ليتقدم 5 مراكز دفعة  واحدة عن التصنيف السابق قبل منتخب لبنان الذي تراجع مركزين ليصل للتصنيف  (123 عالمياً)، بينما تقدم منتخب سوريا 6 مراكز ليصل للتصنيف (135 عالمياً)  وكذلك منتخب فلسطين الذي تقدم 4 مراكز ليحتل التصنيف (142 عالمياً)،بينما  جاء منتخب اليمن في المركز (177 عالمياً). وقفز منتخب السودان 9 مراكز  ليتقدم للتصنيف (130 عالمياً) والتسع والثلاثين افريقياً قبل موريتانيا  (144 عالمياً)، كما تقدم منتخب جنوب السودان 3 مراكز ليحتل التصنيف (201  عالمياً) قبل جيبوتي (203 عالمياً) والصومال (204 عالمياً).

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*النيل يستضيف حي العرب في لقاء حاسم عصر اليوم
يستضيف  ملعب استاد الحصاحيصا في الرابعة من عصر اليوم اللقاء الحاسم والمهم والذي  يجمع حي العرب بورتسودان والنيل الحصاحيصا في صراع التأهل أو الهبوط من  الممتاز وتحدد المواجهة مصير الفريقين إما بصعود حي العرب وهبوط النيل أو  بقاء التماسيح في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكان الفريقان التقيا ببورتسودان  وفاز حي العرب بهدف ووِفقاً للائحة الدوري الممتاز يلتقي الفريق صاحب  المركز الثاني عشر في الترتيب الثالث في ترتيب أندية الدوري التأهيلي وأنهى  الفريقان استعداداتهما للقاء وينتظر أن تُحظى المواجهة بحضور جماهيري  لافت.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يتقدم بعرض رسمي لمهاجم سانت جورج الاثيوبي

 قدم نادي المريخ عرضاً رسمياً لنادي سانت جورج الإثيوبي أمس وطلب الحصول  على خدمات أوميد أوكيري مهاجم النادي الإثيوبي وأرسل مسؤولو النادي خطاب  المريخ إلى الرئيس الموجود في أمريكا حالياً وسيتلقى الأحمر الرد بعد 48  ساعة وتفيد المتابعات أن سانت جورج سيوافق على انتقال لاعبه إلى القلعة  الحمراء.. ومن جهته قال مسؤول التعاقدات بنادي سانت جورج الإثيوبي أن  المريخ طلب أوميد أوكيري مهاجم الفريق رسمياً ونوّه إلى أنهم تسلموا خطاباً  من المريخ أمس قدم فيه عرضه وقال: رئيس النادي موجود في أمريكا وحوّلنا له  الخطاب وسنرد على المريخ خلال 48 ساعة وأضاف:  ما أود تأكيده أننا لن نقف في طريق أوميد وطالما أنه يرى أن المريخ خيار  مناسب بالنسبة له فإننا سنوافق على تحوله للقلعة الحمراء وأوضح أن سانت  جورج لا يقف في طريق لاعبيه ودائماً ينحاز اليهم ويوافق على تسريحهم إذا  قرروا الانتقال لنادٍ آخر.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رئيس المريخ الاسبق: اتفاقية الجنتلمان بين القمة تمنع انتقال كاريكا ومساوي للأحمر
قال  السيد محمد الياس محجوب رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الأسبق إن الاتفاقية  الموقعة بين ادارتي الهلال والمريخ بخصوص عدم التفاوض مع أي لاعب من  الناديين ستمنع مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ من التفاوض مع ثنائي الهلال مدثر  كاريكا وسيف مساوي مطلقي السراح في التسجيلات التي تنطلق في الأول من  ديسمبر المقبل وقال ود الياس إن كرة القدم أصبحت احترافاً واللاعبون  ينتقلون من نادٍ إلى آخر اذا حصلوا على عرض أفضل وحالياً لم يعد هناك حديث  عن الولاء أو الانتماء.. فالولاء أصبح للمال لكن في حالة مدثر كاريكا وسيف  مساوي اذا كانت الاتفاقية بين المريخ والهلال لم تعد قائمة فليس هناك ما  يمنع التفاوض معهما أما اذا كانت الاتفاقية سارية  ومعمول بها فيجب الا يدخل المريخ في مفاوضات مع الثنائي وشخصياً أرى أن  تستمر الاتفاقية لأنها تفيد الناديين وتجعلهما يدفعان مبالغ معقولة في  التسجيلات دون مزايدات ويجب الا يدخل المريخ في مفاوضات مع لاعبين من  الهلال كما يجب الا يحاول الهلال التعاقد مع لاعبين من المريخ هذا اذا كانت  الاتفاقية مستمرة وأقول إن الاتفاقية توفّر أموال الأندية وتحارب  المكايدات واستمر محمد الياس: لكن كاريكا هداف من طراز رفيع ولاعب جيد  والسؤال: هل يستطيع التأقلم على الأجواء في المريخ بسرعة اذا تم التعاقد  معه؟ عموماً أقول إن المريخ عليه الا يتفاوض مع اللاعبين اذا كانت  الاتفاقية سارية.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كلتشي يغادر الى بلاده من دون التوصل إلى اتفاق بالاستمرار مع المريخ

غادر  النيجيري كلتشي اوسونوا مهاجم المريخ إلى نيجيريا قبل أن يتوصل الى اتفاق  نهائي مع مجلس المريخ من أجل تجديد التعاقد معه أو مغادرة القلعة الحمراء  بعد انتهاء فترة قيده مع الأحمر بنهاية الموسم الحالي ولم يتوصل الأباتشي  إلى اتفاق مع مسؤولي النادي الأحمر يقضي باستمراره في القلعة الحمراء العام  المقبل وكان كلتشي ضمن اللاعبين الذين اجتمع بهم الوالي أمس الأول لكنه  طالب بمستحقاته المتأخرة قبل التفاوض على تجديد عقده وتشير التوقعات إلى أن  الأباتشي سيكون خارج القلعة الحمراء في الموسم المقبل ويرغب المريخ في  التعاقد مع لاعبين لا يكلفونه مبالغ ضخمة. فيما ينتظر أن يغادر غاندي وأوليفيه  المهاجم الإيفواري الخرطوم غداً بعد انتهاء الموسم وحصول الفرقة الحمراء  على الدوري والكأس وسيعود اللاعبان نهاية الشهر المقبل للانخراط في الإعداد  وتوصل غاندي وأوليفيه إلى اتفاق مع المريخ لاستمرارهما لستة أشهر غير أن  اللاعبين ليسا في حاجة إلى توقيع عقد جديد بعد أن وقّعا عقداً لعام وهناك  اتفاق أخلاقي بين الثنائي ومجلس المريخ يقول بالجلوس بعد ستة أشهر وتقييم  الفترة وإذا كانت هناك رغبة مشتركة يستمر اللاعبان من دون الحاجة إلى تجديد  العقد واذا لم يرغب المريخ في استمرارهما يغادران من دون المطالبة  بمستحقات مالية.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*منتخبنا الوطني يفتتح مشواره في سيكافا بمواجهة اريتريا ظهر اليوم

 يؤدي منتخبنا مباراته الأولى في بطولة سيكافا أمام أريتريا في الثانية من  بعد ظهر اليوم بتوقيت السودان بمدينة ميشاكوس ويتطلع منتخبنا إلى بداية  جيدة والتفوق على منافسه وكانت بعثة منتخبنا غادرت إلى كينيا قبل ثلاثة  أيام وأدى منتخبنا تدريباً أمس في نفس توقيت المباراة على أحد الملاعب  الفرعية وقاد مبارك سلمان المدير الفني المران وشارك في التدريب كل  اللاعبين ويتطلع منتخبنا إلى التأهل للمرحلة المقبلة ويعول مبارك سلمان على  مجموعة من العناصر الشابة بعد إبعاد عناصر الحرس القديم.. وتنقل الإذاعة  السودانية بصوت الزميل يوسف محمد يوسف المباراة في الثانية من بعد ظهر  اليوم بتوقيت السودان وكان وفد الإذاعة غادر الخرطوم فجر أمس.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لجنة تسجيلات المريخ تنصح المجلس  بالتعاقد مع حارس الخرطوم الوطني

 لجنة تسجيلات المريخ قد نصحت مجلس  ادارة نادي المريخ بالتعاقد مع حارس الخرطوم الوطني عاطف عد الله و ترك  الحارس عبد الرحمن الدعيع خاصة ان الاخير ليس لديه شروط تعجيزية كما فعل  الاول و يتوقع ان يتجه المريخ خلال الساعات القادمة صوب الحارس عاطف قبل  جلوسه مع ناديه الذي تبقي له 6 اشهر مع اللاعب في كشوفاته

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء
مصير هيثم يحدده المريخ !
فى اول ظهور اعلامي له على قناة النيلين الرياضية نفى الدكتور عبد الله حسن  احمد البشير نائب رئيس نادى الهلال ان يكون لديهم اى توجه فى اعادة  الكابتن هيثم مصطفى الى  كشف الهلال من جديد وقال ان هيثم اختار المريخ  ولايسعنا سوى ان ندعو له بالتوفيق ,, حديث نائب الرئيس لم يجد هوى فى نفوس  عدد من الاهلة  فى المنتديات الزرقاء وعلى الفيسبوك الذين يرون فى ان هيثم   قد ارغم على الرحيل من الهلال وان انتقاله للمريخ كان مجرد دافع لاثبات  قدرته فى العطاء والرد على من كانوا وراء شطبه ,, وبالتالى فان فكرة اعادته  مرة اخرى يفترض ان تكون حاضرة لدى لجنة التسيير طالما ان الاسباب التى  دفعته للرحيل قد زالت !
لاخلاف بان شطب هيثم مصطفى كان قرارا صادما لدى الاغلبية العظمى من جماهير  نادى الهلال وقاسيا على الجميع الذين رفضوا قرار المجلس السابق ورئيسه  الامين البرير وكان ذلك بداية الخلاف بين البرير والقاعدة الجماهيرية  العريضة التى ظلت تقف ضد رئاسته للهلال وسعت بكل السبل على انهاء وجوده فى  النادى بدءا من عملية الاعتصام ومرورا بالمسيرات وغيرها من المذكرات التى  تم رفعها للجهات المسؤولة بغرض اقالة المجلس حتى تحقق ذلك باستقالة البرير  فى الاسبوع الماضى , كل ذلك يؤكد مدى الرفض الذى واجهت به جماهير الهلال  شطب هيثم مصطفى واستنكارها لهذا الخطأ التاريخي الذى ارتكبه المجلس السابق  ,, الا ان القرار الذى اتخذه هيثم مصطفى بالموافقة على عرض المريخ  والانضمام اليه قد حسم الجدل حينها على مستقبل سيدا مع الهلال وان كانت  الرغبة فى اعادته من جديد حتى يعتزل فى النادى الذى ارتبط باسمه طوال 17  عاما لازالت تمثل اشواقا لدى شريحة كبيرة من جماهير الهلال وهو ماتؤكده  ردود الفعل التى اثارها حديث نائب رئيس نادى الهلال عبر قناة النيلين .
المريخ اضاف الكثير لنجومية هيثم مصطفى ومنحه مساحة واسعة فى الاعلام  الداخلى والخارجي مثلما اضاف هيثم ايضا لوسط المريخ قدرا من التألق  والحيوية بخبرته وشخصيته القيادية وقدرته فى بناء علاقات مميزة مع كل  زملائه اللاعبين حتى تم تتويج ذلك بحصاد كل القاب الموسم وهو مايعد انجازا  فى مسيرة وسيرة هيثم مصطفى ويضع اسمه ضمن قائمة الافذاذ من نجوم الكرة  السودانية عبر تاريخها العريق ,, فضلا عن ذلك فان هيثم وجد بيئة صالحه  واجواء طيبة وصحية  فى نادى المريخ ساعدته فى ان يواصل عطائه بروح وحماس  الشباب وهو ماانعكس ايضا على اداء الفرقة الحمراء ووجد صدى واسعا وقبولا  كبيرا وسط جماهير المريخ التى تغنت باسمه وهتفت له فى كثير من المباريات  لاسيما فى الجولات الحاسمة الاخيرة من الدورى الممتاز التى ظهر فيها هيثم  مصطفى وهو اكثر انسجاما مع اللاعبين , كما حظى ايضا بثقة المدرب كروجر الذى  اشاد بقدراته وبعطائه فى كل المباريات التى شارك فيها ,, 
هيثم مصطفى مرتاح فى المريخ الذى يرتبط معه بعقد لازال سارى المفعول  وبالتالى فان  اى حديث عن مستقبل هيثم فى العرضه جنوب او عودته  مرة اخرى  للعرضه شمال مرهون بما يقرره مجلس المريخ وليس شقيق الرئيس !
منتخبنا يلعب اليوم ياشباب !
للتذكير فقط بان منتخبنا على موعد عصر اليوم بلقاء منتخب ارتريا فى اول  ظهور لصقور الجديان فى بطولة سيكافا التى تستضيفها كينيا , والمباراة  اختبار صعب لصقور الجديان الذين سافروا الى هناك دون اعداد او تحضير بسبب  ضيق العامل الزمنى الذى لم يسعف الجهاز الفنى فى اداء التمارين الكافية  لهذه البطولة رغم اهمية المشاركة فيها ,, وكما هو معروف ان تشكيلة المنتخب  ينقصها عدد كبير من نجوم الخبرة الذين تخلى عنهم المدرب مبارك سليمان فى  اطار خياراته التى اثارت الكثير من الجدل ,, ولكن بغض النظر عن قرار المدرب  نتمنى ان يعبر نجومنا هذا الاختبار الصعب ويتجاوزوا ظروف ضعف الاعداد  بالعزيمة والاصرار ,, نتمنى ذلك وجمعه مباركه . 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*زووم
رحلة البحث عن شماعات..!
قرأت هجوماً مضاداً بصحيفة الهدف أمس من مدير الإعلام بوزارة الشباب  والرياضة، الأخ والصديق هيثم محمود، رداً على هجوم مزعوم قيل أن وزير  الشباب والرياضة بولاية النيل الأزرق قد شنه على الأستاذ الطيب حسن بدوي،  وبحكم أنني كنت أول الإعلاميين الإتحاديين وصولاً إلى الدمازين والأكثر  حرصاً على توثيق الأحداث هناك، يجوز لي أن أبدي إستغرابي وتساؤلاتي عن مصدر  الخبر الأساسي، متى وكيف شن وزير النيل الأزرق صديق عثمان هجومه على الطيب  حسن بدوي؟
كل ما حدث أن اللجنة العليا عقدت مؤتمراً صحافياً بإحدى ستديوهات التلفزيون  المحلي بعد أن تأكد تخلف الهلال وعدم حضوره لأداء المباراة، وكان ذلك  ضرورة لتوضيح الحقائق وإزالة العتمة عن القضية وملابساتها، وبالفعل تم ذلك  بشكل حضاري، وفي ختام المؤتمر، وبعد أن هم الجميع بالإنصراف إستدرك الأستاذ  الرشيد بدوي عبيد سؤالاً في الموضوع نفسه، فطلب الفرصة من المنصة والتي  منحته إياها بدون تردد، وكان محور السؤال: لو كان الوزير صديق في مكان وزير  الشباب بولاية الخرطوم.. ما هو التصرف الأنسب.. أو ما هو القرار الأنسب؟..  فجاءت الإجابة حذرة من صديق عثمان، لم يعمد إلى شن هجوم مباشر على وزير  الخرطوم كما توقع الجميع وتوقعته أنا شخصياً، بل إختار إجابة دبلوماسية  تأخذ القضية في طريق بعيد عن الحساسيات، ومع ذلك فوجئت هنا برد فعل يصور أن  المسألة قد شهدت هتافية وزارية في ذلك المكان.. وهو ما تطلب توضيحاً ورداً  من الزميل هيثم على صدر صحيفة الهدف أمس.. وهذا لعمري شيء غريب يدل على أن  الصحف لم تتوخ الدقة في نقل المعلومة الأساسية فبني على ذلك ما هو أكبر  خطأ.
ما زلت عند رأيي أن أنصار الهلال ظلوا يبحثون عن شماعات ليعلقوا عليها  خطأهم التأريخي بإختيار الأمين البرير رئيساً لناديهم، وبعد أن اشتدت وطأة  الأخطاء المتتالية لهذا الرجل إبان فترة رئاسته، ومع أن الأزمة قد بدأت  فعلياً منذ استقالة كاروري والطاهر يونس، وكان واضحاً أن الهلال في طريقه  إلى أن يشهد أزمة تأريخية لم تحدث منذ تأسيسه، إلا أن البعض عمد إلى خلط  السياسة بالرياضة، فلوى عنق الحقيقة وأراد أن يحمل وزارة الشباب الولائية  وزراً ربما يفوق إمكانياتها ودورها وصلاحياتها، حتى ذلك الخطأ المبدئي  الخاص بإختيارات الجمعية العمومية، وغياب دور كبار الهلال في استدراك  المشكلات الصغيرة والحيلولة دون نموها وصيرورتها إلى أزمات، أراد البعض  تحميلها للوزارة الولائية، غير أن الحقيقة البيضاء هنا تكمن في أن المشكلة  منذ بدايتها قبل ثلاث سنوات وحتى لحظة إعلان لجنة التسيير ستظل هلالية  بحتة، وستبقى كذلك مالم يتصدى كبار النادي للأمر ويبدأوا بترتيب البيت  الهلالي من الداخل، من أجل إعادة هيبة النادي المفقودة بسبب الديكتاتوريات  والرأسماليات الغريبة التي خلطت الأمور وجعلت هذه الأندية الكبيرة عبارة عن  مسارح لاستعراض المسرحيات الهزيلة في الإخراج والسيناريو.
إنتهت مرحلة في الهلال وبدأت مرحلة جديدة، ومن الواجب على الجميع أن يبشر  بعهد جديد يقابله الناس بشكل جديد من التفكير ورغبة أكيدة في تغيير واقع  النادي حتى يكون مواكباً لكثير من التحولات التي طرأت على المجتمع بشكل  عام، وعلى المجتمع الرياضي بشكل خاص، فلو عبرنا إلى المرحلة القادمة بكمية  الأزمات التي تعانيها أنديتنا.. لاسيما الكبيرة منها، فذلك يبشر بسقوط مدوي  للكرة السودانية في غضون سنوات لا تتعدى الخمس سنوات، وربما يكون المستفيد  الأكبر تلك القوى الصاعدة حديثاً في سماء كرة القدم السودانية، والمدعومة  من حكومات ولائية وشركات كبرى وأفراد لديهم طموحات لتنفيذ هذا الإنقلاب.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أسعد الله صباحك أبو البنات و متعك بالصحة و العافية . . . جمعة مباركة على الجميع
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*جهد رائع ومقدر الحبيب ابوالبنات وجمعة مباركة على الجميع
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق لمنتخب مبارك سليمان والنيل الحصحيصا اليوم 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعة 29 نوفمبر 2013


صحيفة الزعيم

(الزعيم) ترد بالمستندات وتنشر خطاب دعوة بايرن ميونخ لمواجهة المريخ
 المريخ يخاطب سانت جورج الأثيوبي رسمياً ويطلب اوكيري .. ويؤجل ضم كوكو إلي يونيو
 منتخبنا الوطني يدشن مشواره في سيكافا بمواجهة إريتريا .. والنيل الحصاحيصا يستضيف حي العرب لتحديد المتأهل للممتاز
 ابوجريشة: اوميد ما فيهو كلام .. وكروجر أحسن الاختيار
 شباب المريخ يواجه الموردة للصدارة وينتظر هدية النسور

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعة 29 نوفمبر 2013
صحيفة الصدى


 سانت جورج يوافق علي انتقال أوميد للمريخ .. الهلال يطارد إبراهومة والاحمر يسخر
 ليما يعرض خدماتة علي الزعيم .. صقور الجديان تبدأ امام إريتريا
 لاسنا يؤكد مشاركتة في مهرجان العجب .. قدامي لاعبي المريخ يطالبون الاحمر بالتعاقد مع كاريكا
 وزير الشباب والرياضة يصدر قراراً بمد فترة لجنة حصر ديون الهلال
 المريخ يرغب في إقامة معسكر تحضيري بتونس .. سكرتير المريخ ينتقد اختيارات مبارك سلمان

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعة 29 نوفمبر 2013
صحيفة الهدف
كلتشي يفاجئ المريخ ويحترف بالدوري التايلاندي


 (الهدف) تنفرد بالصورة لصفقة الاباتشي .. (900) مليون بالاقساط من الهلال لكاريكا
 الصقور تستهل مشوار سيكافا بإريتريا .. مبارك سلمان نواجه منتخباً مغموراً
 الجيلي عبدالخير: خط دفاع المريخ مميز والتعاقد مع مالك اسحاق خطوة جيدة
 السوكرتا يسعي للممتاز عبر بوابة التماسيح .. القمة ترصد حارس السلاطين

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعة 29 نوفمبر 2013 (اليوم التالي)
 المريخ لن يجدد لكليتشي .. الوالي يقطع الطريق امام الازرق
 منتخبنا الوطني يواجه نظيره الاريتري اليوم بنيروبي
 صعوبات تمنع المريخ من التعاقد مع الدعيع .. النيل يستضيف حي العرب ظهر اليوم بالحصاحيصا

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعة 29 نوفمبر 2013 (آخر لحظة)
 كروجر: انا من قاد المريخ للتتويج وليس الكوكي
 الوزير يكون لجنة مراجعة عضوية نادي الهلال
 منتخبنا الوطني يواجه اريتريا اليوم .. النيل يرفض الهبوط وحي العرب يؤكد الصعود في اياب ملحق الممتاز

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعة 29 نوفمبر 2013
 (السوداني)
 مجلس الهلال يجتمع بالسبت ويؤمن علي لم الشمل
 الامين العام للمريخ: الاختيار للمنتخب يجب ان يراعي المصلحة
 صقور الجديان تصطدم بتحدي ارتريا اليوم ..التماسيح في صراع السوكرتا المثير بالحصاحيصا
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعة 29 نوفمبر 2013
صحيفة قوون

 (قوون)
 وكيله يصل خلال 48 ساعة بثلاثة عروض:
 البرنس يغادر المريخ ويحترف بالامارات!!
 منتخبنا الوطني يستهل مشواره في سيكافا اليوم بلقاء اريتريا
 لصوص يكسرون عربة كابتن المريخ ويسرقون شعار الاحمر
 سادومبا يعود لللهلال وكاريكا يسافر لقطر
 حي العرب بعدة فرص أمام النيل للعودة للممتاز
 الهلال يفاضل بين فارس واسماعيل عبدالله .. والدعيع يفاوض (3) اندي


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعة 29 نوفمبر 2013صحيفة المشاهد

 (المشاهد)
 قطع شوطا كبيرا في المفاوضات:
 الهلال يقترب من مهاجم الشبيبة إيبوسي
 البرير يهرب من دفع التسويات وشكوي ديمبا باري تصل الاتحاد
 الهلال يخاطب الفيفا ويطلب امهاله شهراً لحل أزمة يوسف محمد
 تكوين لجنة لمراجعة العضوية بنادي الهلال .. الفيفا يحسم شكوي مجموعة شداد خلال 72 ساعة
 انصار الارباب يراعون الحالة النفسية للكاردينال بعد استبعاده من رئاسة الهلال


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الجمعة 29 نوفمبر 2013
صحيفة عالم النجوم


 (عالم النجوم)
 محترفون من العيار الثقيل في طريقهم للهلال
 سيدي بيه يؤكد رغبتة اللعب مع الهلال والمجلس يرسل العرض لوكيله
 في تطور مفاجئ.. الهلال يصرف النظر عن تراوري
 حسم أمر الثلاثي .. السوكرتا والتماسيح في مواجهة نارية
 منتخبنا يواجه ارتيريا .. الهلال يسلم الاتحاد مذكرة ويكشف اكاذيب هوت
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أسعد الله صباحك أبو البنات و متعك بالصحة و العافية . . . جمعة مباركة على الجميع



وصباحك حبيبنا الحوشابي تسلم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

جهد رائع ومقدر الحبيب ابوالبنات وجمعة مباركة على الجميع



تسلم حبيبنا ود البقعة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة :

 • ليون ينتزع الصدارة من ريال بيتيس .. وإنجي الروسي يضمن التأهل في دوري أوروبا 
 • باوك اليوناني يتأهل .. وانجي الروسي يتعادل مع شيريف تيراسبول ويعبر لدور الـ 32 بالدوري الأوروبي
 • توتنهام يستفيق من كبوة السيتي بثنائية في مرمى ترومسو النرويجي في دوري الأوروبي
 • الفيفا يرفض إحتجاج الاتحاد التونسي ويؤكد تأهل المنتخب الكاميروني لمونديال البرازيل
 • الإصابة تبعد الالماني فيليب لام عن بايرن ميونيخ مباراتين بسبب معاناته من الإصابة بشد في عضلة الفخذ
 • موناكو يفتقد جهود النجم الكولومبي فالكاو في مواجهة رين بدوري الفرنسي بسبب اصابة في الفخذ
 • برشلونة يترقب تعثر المفاوضات بين الظهير النمساوي ديفيد ألابا وبايرن ميونيخ
 • يوفنتوس يكثف محاولاته لضم ناني جناح نادي اليونايتد خلال شهر يناير المقبل في ظل رغبة كونتي في التعاقد معه
 • إبراهيموفيتش : لا أحتاج الكرة الذهبية لأنني الأفضل في العالم !!
 • ريال مدريد يتدرب استعدادا لبلد الوليد مع استمرار غياب رونالدو بسبب الاصابة
 • بلونيس يصل باريس ويتوعد المسينين إليه في قطر الذي كان ممنوع من مغادرته بسبب خلاف تعاقده مع نادي الجيش القطري
 • كريستيانو رونالدو : لا يجب مقارنتي بميسي بشكل مستمر، فـطريقة لعبه تختلف عن طريقة لعبي
 • رونالدو يتفوق على ميسي في القميص الأكثر مبيعا في العالم
 • ديشان مدرب فرنسا ينتقد طريقة الفيفا فى اختيار الفائز بجائزة الكرة الذهبية لعام 2013 ويؤكد : ريبيري هو الأفضل !
 • موسيس جناح ليفربول المعار إليه من صفوف تشيلسي يهدد بالرحيل عن الفريق بسبب عدم مشاركته في مباريات الفريق الأخيرة
 • انشيلوتي يطالب بالوتيلي بالبقاء في ميلان .. ولا يريد ميسي في ريال مدريد .. ويؤكد باحقية رونالدو بالفوز بالكرة الذهبية
 • مولر يتوقع فوز لاعب من بايرن ميونخ بالكرة الذهبية ويقول: في حال  التتويج بمونديال الأندية فإن الفريق سيهدي اللقب لمدربه السابق هاينكس
 • كاستان مدافع روما : طموحنا التأهل لدوري الأبطال الاوروبي وليس الفوز باللقب
 • نيمار: ميسي هو العمود الفقري لبرشلونة واتمنى تعافيه بسرعة من الإصابة لأهمية تواجده داخل تشكيلة الفريق الكاتالوني
 • خيتافي يخوض مباراة ودية أمام الرجاء المغربي 23 يناير المقبل على ملعب محمد الخامس في مدينة الدار البيضاء 
  • كوونتي مدرب يوفنتوس : فيدال ما زال لديه الكثير ليقدمه
 • أروجواي تواجه النمسا وديا في مارس على استاد كلاجينفورت، الذي سيتم تجديده واعادة افتتاحه فى ذلك اليوم
 • بلان المدير الفني لباريس سان جيرمان : لا أتمنى اللعب في كتالونيا بدوري الأبطال
 • فلاميني ينصاع لأوامر فينجر .. ويعد بعدم قص أكمام قميصه وذلك بعد أن قام بقصها طوال مباراة فريقه أمام مارسيليا في دوري الابطال
 • حكم نهائي مونديال 2006 يحكي التفاصيل الدقيقة لنطحة زيدان بعد مرور 7 سنوات
 • مارادونا يرقص بالزي الإماراتي في الاحتفال ال 42 بالعيد الوطني والفوز باستضافة معرض "اكسبو 2020"
 • روني: حيوية ونشاط جيجز أذهلت لاعبي ليفركوزن
 • حادث استاد ساو باولو بالبرازيل قد يؤجل افتتاحه .. خبير بناء : مهندس تجاهل تحذيراتي من وقوع حادث الاستاد
 • الفيفا يتريث انتظارا للتقرير الخاص بحادث مقتل عاملين في استاد ساو باولو
 • الفيفا تضع الأندية المغربية في أزمة مالية خانقة بسبب تجميد تعويضات نقل مباريات الدوري
 • الفحوصات الأولية تؤكد إصابة نايف هزازي مهاجم فريق الشباب السعودي بالرباط الصليبي
 • فريق دبي يخسر من الشباب ويدخل دوامة الهبوط في الدوري الإماراتي مبكراً
 • النصر يعود من أبوظبي بفوز ثمين على الجزيرة .. والوصل يتعادل مع الوحدة بعد مهرجان أهداف في الدوري الإماراتي
  • اتحاد جدة يسعى للعودة للمنافسة علي الدوري السعودي من خلال لقاء النصر المرتقب
 • بصاص لاعب الأهلي السعودي : فرصتنا في المنافسة أصبحت صعبة بعد الخسارة أمام الشباب 
 • الاحتلال الصهيوني يعتقل مدرب الفريق النسوي في نادي العيسوية الفلسطيني 
 • الاتحاد الاسيوي يرسل خطابا رسميا بمنح البحرين نصف مقعد في دوري أبطال آسيا 

*

----------


## الخليل 9

*مشكور ابو البنات
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ابو البنات مشكور واكثر الله من امثالك !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب ابو البنات
وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية والاسرة يارائع

*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر وجمعة مباركة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺩﺭﺭ ﺣﻤﺮﺍﺀ /// ﻭﺩﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ

 ﺿﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ

 ﺑﻴﻦ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﻭﺿﺤﺎﻫﺎ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻃﺎﺭﺩﺁ ﻟﻠﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﺑﺪﻵ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻹﻧﻀﻤﺎﻡ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻳﺘﻬﺮﺑﻮﻥ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺇﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﻫﻢ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺇﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻭﺑﺸﻪ ﻭﺳﻔﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺂ ﻟﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻡ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺇﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭﻫﻢ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻌﻶ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻃﺎﺭﺩﺁ
 ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺯﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺇﺑﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﺒﺎرﻚ  ﺳﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻳﻤلك ﺍﻱ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻲ ﻭﻣﺮﻭﺭﺁ ﺑﺈﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻬﺰﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻴﻨﻴﺎ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ  ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺎﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻓﻨﺎﺩﻕ ﻛﻴﻨﻴﺎ .
 ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﻳﻦ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻮﻥ ﺍﻥ  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺪﺁ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ حتي ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ  ﻳﺴﺎﻫﻤﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻨﺎ ﻷﻣﻢ ﺍﻓﺮﻗﻴﺎ ﻣﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ  ﺍﻟﻔﻀﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﻟﻠﻘﻤﺔ
 ايام مازدا عنحكما تأهل المنتخب كانت مجموعتنا تضم  فرقنأ ضعيفه امثال سيشل ومريشيوص وفاز عليها السودان ذهابآ وإيابآ وعندما  قابلنا فرقآ قوية في امم افريقيآ خسرنا جميع مبارياتنا بثلاثة اهداف
 ﻓﻲ  ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ  ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ  ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ  ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ المغمورين   ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻹﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺑﻤﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﻮﺍﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺇﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺍﻟﻤﺪرﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﺳﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻧﺴﻤﻊ ﺑﻪ ﻳﺪﺭﺏ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﺂ ﺳﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﻛﺴﻶ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺒﺂ ﺇﻥ  ﻟﻢ ﺗﺨﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﺍﻛﺮﺓ ﻭﻫﺒﻂ ﺑﻪ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻲ ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ الهلال  ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﻦ  ﺑﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻱ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻣﺆﻗﺘﻪ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ  ﺃﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ .
 ﻛﻞ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭﻭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻣﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﺴﻤﻊ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﺂ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻌﻈﻤﻬﻢ
 ﺇﺣﺘﻴﺎﻃﻴﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﻗﻬﻢ ﺇﻻ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
  ﺻﺮﺡ ( ﻣﺨﺮﺏ ) ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻨﻪ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺗﺨﻄﻲ  ﻋﻤﺮﻩ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻭﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﺎﻡ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻹﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻭﺟﺪﻧﺎ ﻣﻬﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻭﺳﻔﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﻣﺎﻟﻚ  ﻭﻛﻠﻬﻢ ﺗﺨﻄﻮ ﺣﺎﺟز ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺴﺔ ﻭﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﺎﻣﺂ ﺛﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﺿﺎﻑ ﺣﻤﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﺸﻴﺮ ونحن ﻻ  ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺈﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻭ ﻷﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﺳﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻫﻼﻟﻲ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻧﺤﻦ  ﺍﻵﻥ ﻧﺘﻜﻠﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺁ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺼﺐ 
 ﻻﻳﻌﻘﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ  ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻭﻳﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﺩ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺘﻲ  ﺍﻟﺪوري ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﻭﻳﺘﺮﻙ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻴﻊ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ  ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻹﺣﺘﻴﺎﻃﻲ ﻭﻳﺘﺠﺎﻫﻞ ﻣﻌﺰ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﺩ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻛﺰ اﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
 ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻣﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﻪ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭﻩ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻭﻳﺸرﻜﻪ ﺍﺳﺎﺳﻴﺂ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﺍﻵﻥ
 ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺎﺩ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻠﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﺮﺷﺢ ﻟﻨﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺘﺨﻄﺎﻩ ﺍﻹﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ
 ﺣﺠﺔ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻓﻪ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻠﻔﻮﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻣﻮﺭﻩ
  ﺍﻹﺗحﺍﺩ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﺩﻋﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﺩﻋﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺟﺰﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﻭﺭﺳﻮﻡ  ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻭﺟﺰﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺎﺋﺪ ﺑﺚ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ  ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻟﻪ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻞ.ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ ﻓﺄﻳﻦ  ﺗﺬﻫﺐ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﻭﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺇﻓﻼﺳﻪ ﻭﻋدﻢ ﻣﻘﺪﺭﺗﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
 ﺧﺼﺺ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻳﺎﻣﺂ ﻣﻌﻴﻨﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻬﺮ.ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﻟﻢ  ﻳﺴﺘﻔﺪ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻬﺎ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻣﺎ ﻋﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
  ﺃﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﻔﺎﺀﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻭ  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ وهم ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﺳﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻣﺜﺎﻝ ﻓﺎﺭﻭﻕ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﺻﻼﺡ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺁﺩﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ  ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺮ ﻭﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺗﻴﺔ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
 ﻣﺎ ﻫﻲ  ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﻭﻣا ﻫﻮ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﻲ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﻛﺴﻶ ﻭﻫﻞ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻨتﺧﺐ  ﺣﻘﻶ ﻟﻠﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﻭﻫﻞ ﻟا ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻭ ﺛﻼﺛﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻒ  ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻣﺮﺗﺒﺂ ﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻛﻒﺀ .
 ﻧﻘﺘﺮﺡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﺼﺺ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ  ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻛﻀﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺸﺠﻊ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ فﻣﺜﻶ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺘﺬﻛﺮﺓ ﺑﻌﺸﺮﻩ  ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ يﺯﻳﺪﻫﺎ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺂ
 ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺁ لتصبح احد عشر جنيهآ ﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ  ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻔين ﻣﺸﺠﻊ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺼﻠﺔ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻲ  ﺟﻨﻴﻪ.ﻓﻤﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻚ ﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
 ﻣﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﻌﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻮﻥ ﺑﻬﺮﺑﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ .

 ﺩﺭﺭ ﻣﺘﻔﺮﻗﺔ

 * ﺇﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﻌﻈﻤﻬﺎ ﺇﺣﺘﻴﺎﻃﻴﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺭﻗﻬﻢ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺎﻫﺪﻫﻢ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
 * ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻟﻠﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺇﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﻫﻢ
 * ﺍﺿﺎﻉ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﻬﺘﺎﺭﻫﻢ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺇﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﻬﻢ ﺑﻪ
 * ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻳﺆﻫﻠﻪ ﻟﻺﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻭﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﻳﺆﻫﻠﻪ ﻟﺤﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ.ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﻞ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﺗﺨﻄﺎﻫﻤﺎ ﺍﻹﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﺗﻮﻗﻌﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺇﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺇﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﺑﺸﻪ ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﺎﺟﺌﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺈﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺣﻤﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﺸﻴﺮ
 * ﺳﺎﻓﺮ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻟﺒﻼﺩﻩ ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﻔﺬ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺗﺪﺧﻞ
 * ﻳﺴﻌﻲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺗﻔﻌﻴﻞ ﺇﺗﻔﺎﻗﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺘﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﻳﺒﺪﻭ  ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﺧﺎﻓﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻭﺳﻔﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ .
 * ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻋﺎﻡ  ﺗﺘﺼﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﻭﺑﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺼﻠﺔ ﺻﻔﺮ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
 * ﺍﻭﺭﺩﺕ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﻗﻄﺮﻳﺔ ﻃﻠﺒﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻊ  ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻤﺎﺀ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻓﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻱ.ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻭﻳﺠﺪﻭﻥ  ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺣﻴﺐ ﻭﺍﻹﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ
 * ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻥ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺈﻋﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ.ﻭﺣﺴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻣﻔﻀﻞ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺷﻄﺒﻬﻢ ﻷﻧﻬﻢ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﻳﻦ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻳﺤﺎﺟﻮﻥ ﺍﻹﺣﺘﻜﺎﻙ
 * الكثيرين الآن لا يعلمو ان المنتخب لديه مباراة في سيكافا عصر اليوم امام منتخب ارتريا 
 * صرح مدرب المنتخب مبارك سلمان بأن خصمهم اليوم فريق مغمور فهل هكذا  يتعامل المدرب مع خصومه ونسأل المدرب اليس منتخب ليسوتو مغمور ؟ ورغم ان  منتخب ليسوتو مغمور ولا تاريخ له ولا توجد اي مقارنة بينه ومنتخبنا الوطني  لكنه رغم ذلك هزمنا في إستادنا بثلاثية 
 * المدرب المحترف يتعامل مع جميع خصومه بإحترام ولا يقلل من شأنهم مهما كانت مستوياتهم ومهما كان تاريخهم 

 آخر درة
 اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
 نجيب عبد الرحيم........
 إن فوكس

 .. كرهتونا عذبتونا فشلتونا ما عارفين نعمل شنو ؟!!

 بعد أن أسدل الستار على مسرحية الدوري اللاممتاز والمسرحية الثانية ( كأس  السودان ) على مسرح الدمازين لم تكتمل فصولها لغياب الفرقة الرئيسة  المشاركة في المسرحية وتم الإستعانة بكومبارس من مدينة الدمازين لإكمالها  !!.
 هذه هي منافساتنا وكل المتابعين يعلمون تماما إن هذا الاتحاد يعاني  من مشاكل وترهل في كل لجانه وبعض أعضائه المهرجين المشاغبين أصبحوا مشجعين  للفرق التي ينتمون إليها ويرافقونها في كل المباريات التي تلعب داخل  مدينتهم أو خارجها ويؤججون المدرجات بتصرفاتهم الرعناء التي أكتوينا  بنارها.
 العذاب والألم والمشاكل المتواصلة تزداد موسماً بعد موسم  والمسلسل مستمر فالدوري الممتاز الذي نشاهده كل عام لا جديد انتهى الموسم  الحالي السيئ بعد مشوار طويل من الكفاح والجهد المضني الذي تعاني منه  الأندية الأخرى غير الكبار والتي تكبدت مشاق السفر والترحال بين ولايات  السودان المختلفة في خللا الجولات المعلنة وهي تعلم أن طموحها لا يتعدى سوى  البقاء أو بالكثير التنافس علي المركزين الثالث والرابع في الممتاز أما  بطولة الدوري والكأس تعتبر بمثابة بطولة محتكرة للقطبين الكبيرين المريخ  والهلال اللذان لن ترضي جماهيرهما بغير البطولات المحلية لأنها تعلم إن  البطولات الخارجية أصبحت عصية عليهما ولعل المتابع للمسابقات المحلية يدرك  بأن هنالك مساحة كبيرة قد أعطيت للاجتهادات وتأليف اللجان وسوء الكيل!
  ولو قيمنا منافساتنا الكسيحة فنياً تقييم فاحص مقارنة بالدوريات في الدول  المجاورة فضلاً عن الدوريات المتميزة لتيقنا تماما إن كرتنا لن تتقدم قيد  أنملة في ظل وجود هذا الاتحاد الذي أدمن الفشل وافتقاد قادته لثقافة  الإدارة الحديثة إذن كيف تطور كرة القدم في ظل هذا الوضع المذري والسكوت من  قبل الأندية والجماهير التي تعتبر وقود اللعبة على هذا الحال ؟؟؟
 ولا  ننسى الإعلام الرياضي الذي له دوراً كبيراً في الجرح الغائر في جسد الكرة  السودانية المتهالك وذلك لاهتمامه بالقضايا الانصرافية والتطبيل المدفوع  الأجر والابتعاد عن طرح الحلول لمشاكل كرتنا ومعوقاتها من بنية تحتية  وفكرية وإقتصادية لكي تساعد في تطوير وتثقيف الإداري والمشجع وتعريف اللاعب  بكل أدوات الإحتراف التي يفتقدها.
 الإدارة أصبحت الآن احترافاً وفنا  وعلماَ فالإدارة المحترفة تعد من أهم أدوات التطور والنجاح وهي أيضا السبب  الرئيس للتخلف والفشل فشارعنا الرياضي يوافق بدون وعي ويخالف بدون فكر ..  فالقيادات أو الأفراد الذي يديرون القطاع الرياضي والوجوه التي تطل علينا  من مختلف المواقع بمفاهيمها البالية هي سبب الأزمة الحقيقية فالعملية  مترابطة معاً ومتراكبة ومن الصعب أن تفصل عن بعضها البعض
 بالدارجي  والله يا جماعة الخير المسعلة (المسالة) ليست في فرتقة ( ذهاب) البرير ولا  غيرو ولا عدم حضور الهلال عشان العب مباراة المشكلة الكبيرة التاعبانا يا  أخوانا في الناس السايقين إدارة الكورة ، والله عذبونا وكرهونا وزهجونا  وقرفونا وفشلونا وغلبونا عديل كده وما عارفين نعمل شنو إلا نقول حلالها  فـــــــوق.



 لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك






*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور أبو البنات و جمعتك مباركة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً جزيلاً حبيبنا أبو البنات على مجهودك في جلب الأخبار
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صباح الجمال يا ملك الجمال
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*تسلم كتيييييييييييييير  أبو البنات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


 سانت جورج يوافق علي انتقال أوميد للمريخ .. الهلال يطارد إبراهومة والاحمر يسخر
 ليما يعرض خدماتة علي الزعيم .. صقور الجديان تبدأ امام إريتريا .. ولاسانا يؤكد مشاركته في مهرجان العجب 
قدامي لاعبي المريخ يطالبون الاحمر بالتعاقد مع كاريكا
المريخ يرغب في إقامة معسكر تحضيري بتونس 
سكرتير المريخ ينتقد اختيارات مبارك سلمان
المريخ يقدم عرضا رسميا لسانت جورج
افريم : لن نقف في طريق اوميد اذا كان يرغب في الانتقال الى الاحمر
كروجر الى المانيا
غاندي واوليفيه يغادران الخرطوم غدا
لاسانا يؤكد مشاركته في مهرجان العجب
كلتشي يتوجه الى نيجيريا
ليما يعرض خدماته على المريخ
الهلال يطارد ابراهومة والمريخ يسخر وينتقد اتحاد الخرطوم
وزير الشباب والرياضة يصدر قراراً بمد فترة لجنة حصر ديون الهلال
ويكون لجنة لمراجعة عضوية الازرق
صقور الجديان تواجه اريتريا
حمودة بشير :  اللاعبون في وضع معنوي جيد ونسعى للفوز
التماسيح تستضيف السوكرتا بالحصاحيصا
بيت المال يهزم العباسية
لاعبو المريخ يدخاون في فترة الراحة السلبية .. باسكال يبقى بالخرطوم  وغاندي واوليفيه يغادران غدا وكروجر يتوجه الى المانيا ويعود نهاية ديسمبر
سكرتير  المريخ : اختيار المنتخب المشارك في بطولة سيكافا لم يكن موفقا  وتخطى  اسماء مميزة .. هيثم مصطفى رشح لنجومية الموسم وقدم اداء جيدا لم  يتم  اختياره وعندما كان في الهلال يستدعى دون مشاركة .. اكرم شارك في  ثماني  مباريات على التوالي بعد اصابة الحضري وقاد الفرقة الحمراء الى  الفوز  بالدوري ولم يحظى بالفرصة .. كاريكا هداف الدوري الممتاز لم يكن من  ضمن  خيارات المدير الفني لصقور الجديان بالاضافة الى علي جعفر .. لابد من   التركيز على افضل العناصر ومراعاة مصلحة المنتخب بعيدا عن الانتماءات
سياسة جديدة في المريخ العام المقبل .. الجنرال الالماني يركز على النوعية في التسجيلات ويطالب بالاستفادة من سلبيات المواسم الماضية
مدرب الاحمر يسلم التقرير الفني .. يحدد المغادرين ويسمي القادمين ويعلن انطلاق الاعداد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


(الزعيم) ترد بالمستندات وتنشر خطاب دعوة بايرن ميونخ لمواجهة المريخ
 المريخ يخاطب سانت جورج الأثيوبي رسمياً ويطلب اوكيري .. ويؤجل ضم كوكو إلي يونيو
 منتخبنا الوطني يدشن مشواره في سيكافا بمواجهة إريتريا .. والنيل الحصاحيصا يستضيف حي العرب لتحديد المتأهل للممتاز
المريخ يوافق مبدئيا على مواجهة البايرن وينتظر تفاصيل العرض
المريخ يخاطب سانت جورج رسميا ويطلب اوكيري
 ابوجريشة : اوميد ما فيهو كلام .. وكروجر أحسن الاختيار
 المريخ يؤجل ضم كوكو الى يونيو
شباب المريخ يواجه الموردة للصدارة وينتظر هدية النسور
حي العرب والنيل الحصاحيصا في مواجهة نارية لتحديد مكمل اندية الممتاز
منتخبنا يدشن مشواره في سيكافا ويواجه لاريتريا
ردود افعال كبيرة لخبر الزعيم
تنفيذا  لرغبة المدير الفني .. المريخ يخاطب سانت جورج الاثيوبي رسميا  ويطلب خدمات  اوكيري .. اللاعب بدا مشواره مع منتخب بلاده 2009م امام  جيبوتي وانضم  لسانت جورج قبل عام .. اوميد صلحب قدم يسرى وطول فارع ويتميز  بالضربات  الراسية 
ابو جريشة : اوكيري مافيهو كلمة وكروجر احسن الاختيار
احتفالا  بالثنائية .. لجنة التعبئة الجماهيرية تقيم احتفالية انيقة بدار  النادي ..  اغاني الحماسة تظلل الليلة بايقاعات التراث السوداني الاصيل ..  الفريق  طارق يجمل الليلة برسائل ايجابية واطروحات استراتيجية
الحضري السد  الغالي .. ست مشاركات باكثر من 800 مليون للفرعون .. غياب  دائم وخلافات  لاتنتهي وتصريحات مستفزة وكروجر يضع حدا لدلال الحارس المصري
الامين  العام للمريخ يؤكد خبر الزعيم .. الفريق طارق : تسلمنا دعوة  لمواجهة بايرن  ميونيخ الالماني ووافقنا مبدئيا .. عرضنا الامر على المدير  الفني ورحب  باداء المباراة على الرغم من ارباكها لبرنامجه التحضيري ..  كروجر استفسر عن  بعض الامور واجرى اتصاله بالنادي الالماني تاكد من جدية  العرض .. طلبنا من  الشركة مدنا بتفاصيل كل مايتعلق بسفرنا للدوحة وننتظر  الرد لمناقشته داخل المجلس
كروجر  يرفض الشطب يفضل الاعارة ويوصي بتسجيلات محدودة .. الفنيون يؤيدون  رؤية  الالماني ويجمعون على ان تخفيض الاحلال والابدال يزيد معدل الاستقرار  
وسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء بالارقام .. ثمانية لاعبين شاركوا  .. باسكال وامير الاكثر ظهورا والثنائي يغادر والتوليف حاضر 
عبد الاله بشرى : التغييرات المستمرة اثرت على مردود الخط الخلفي والتعاقد مع مالك ضربة معلم
في الجولة الاخيرة لدوري الشباب .. المريخ يواجه الموردة بشيخ الاستادات والخرطوم الوطني يسعى للتويج امام النسور 
الهلال يفاوض ابراهومة بعد انتهاء فترته مع الرديف وادارة القطاع لاتعلم بانتهاء عقده
اتحاد تنقاسي يوجه الدعوة لرديف المريخ
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وين المستندات يا الزعيم؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور أبو البنات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق طارق : الاختيار للمنتخب يجب  ان يراعي المصلحة 


انتقد  الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق  عثمان الطاهر  الاختيار  عناصر المنتخب الوطني المشاركة فى بطولة سيكافا   مؤكدا بان الاختيار  يجب ان يكون للعناصر المميز فى الموسم حتي يستفيد منها  المنتخب  فالكثير رشح هيثم مصطفي لنجومية الموسم ورغم ذلك تخطاه الاختيار  وفى السابق كان هيثم لايشارك مع الهلال وع ذلك تم اختياره , كما ان الحارس  اكرم شارك فى 8 مباريات على التوالي بعد اصابة الحضري وكان سبب فى فوز  المريخ بلقب الدوري وتخطاه الاختيار ايضا وايضا المهاجم مدثر الطيب هداف  الدوري الممتاز لم يكن ضمن خيارات المدرب وهناك المدافع علي جعفر الذى كان  ضمن كلية المنتخب قبل انضمامه الى المريخ وبعد انضمامه ومشاركته اساسيا  اصبح بعيدا عن المنتخب . واشار الفريق طارق بان الاختيار يجب ان يتجنب  الانتماء ويقدم مصلحة المنتخب ويجب ان يراعي معيار المشاركة اساسيا .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق 
ناصر بابكر 
خطأ مدرب ولا خطأ نهج

 * تناول الزميل العزيز والصديق معاوية الجاك في عموده (توقيع رياضي)  بالامس مسألة الالتزام بتقارير الاجهزة الفنية في التسجيلات واشار الى انها  تحتمل الصواب والخطأ وانها ليست منزهة ولا بد من مناقشة المدرب ومراجعته  في الجوانب غير الصائبة في تقريره وقال ان البعض يضع لآراء الاجهزة الفنية  مكانة مقدسة ومنزهة وحذر من التنظيرات التي تضر بالفريق وتورده موارد  الهلاك .
 * اولا لا اعتقد ان هنالك من يؤمن بان اراء الاجهزة الفنية  منزهة من الخطأ لان المدرب في نهاية المطاف بشر يخطئ مثلما يخطئ الاداري  والحكم واللاعب والصحفي سواء بتسجيل لاعب لا يحقق النجاح ولا يقدم الاضافة  المأمولة او الابقاء على لاعب في الكشوفات دون ان يستفيد الفريق منه او حتى  بالاستغناء عن عنصر يندم النادي مستقبلا على التفريط فيه مثلما يخطئ  احيانا في وضع توليفة مباراة وفي التبديلات وهو امر لا ينطبق على كروجر  وحده ولكن على جميع مدربي العالم وحتى اسطورة مسرح الاحلام السير اليكس  فيرغسون وفي رحلته التأريخية مع المانيو تعاقد مع بعض اللاعبين الذين لم  يحققوا النجاح واستغنى عن عناصر قدمت مستويات مميزة مع الاندية التي انتقلت  لها كما ابقى على لاعبين لعدة سنوات دون ان يقدموا ما يقنع المتابعين .
 * وعندما نساند وننادي بشدة منح المدرب الصلاحية المطلقة في ملف التسجيلات  وننصح بالالتزام بتقريره حرفيا فلا نفعل ذلك اعتقادا بان المدرب لا يخطئ  ولكننا نرغب في نهج سليم يعطي ما لقيصر لقيصر ويؤسس للاستقرار ويعزز فرص  النجاح وننادي بالامر حتى تكون الرؤية واضحة وقائمة على معايير فنية خالصة  من المدرب الذي يشرف على الفريق ويدربه .
 * ثم هنالك اسئلة مهمة للغاية  الاجابة عليه تدعم رؤية تنفيذ تقرير المدرب كاملا وتتعلق بهوية الشخص او  الاشخاص الذين يمكنهم تحديد الخطأ في تقرير المدرب والجزئيات التي يجب عدم  التقيد بها ،فهل هم اداريو النادي ام صحفيوه ام المشجعون ام قدامى اللاعبين  ؟ ومن من تلك الفئات يستطيع الوصول الى رأي اكثر دقة من رأي المدير الفني  ؟ومن يضمن ان اراء اي فئة تراجع تقرير المدرب ستكون سليمة وصائبة ولا يوجد  بها خطأ ؟ثم ان الاراء الفنية تختلف وتتفاوت من شخص الى اخر فانا املك رأيا  ومعاوية يملك اخر وابوشيبة له رأيه ومزمل يملك رأيا واحمد محمد احمد له  رأيه ورئيس النادي له راي ونائبه يملك رأيا واي اداري او اعلامي او مشجع  يملك رأيه الخاص فاذا اراد النادي تقريرا اكثر مثالية من تقرير المدرب فرأي  من يختار من تلك الفئات او من الاشخاص الذين ينتمون لها ؟.
 * قناعتي  الخالصة ان فتح الباب امام تعديل تقرير المدير الفني وفرض بعض الاراء عليه  يحوّل ملف التسجيلات الى فوضى وعشوائية وينتهي بمحصلة غير مدروسة تقود في  نهاية المطاف الى حصاد فاشل والافضل ان نفعل الصواب ونلتزم برؤية المدرب  حتى لو كان رأينا انها غير صائبة لان ذلك وقتها يعني اننا نسير في الطريق  الصحيح ويكون الخطأ خطأ فرد واحد وهو المدرب لكن النهج العام سليم والمصلحة  العامة التي يتحدث عنها الجميع والبطولات التي نرغب فيها تتحقق بالنهج  السليم والاسس العلمية والمؤسسية التي تمنح كل شخص الصلاحية الكاملة في  عمله ومن ثم الصبر حتى يؤتي ذلك النهج ثماره .
 * واعتقد ان العودة  لمراجعة تجارب السنوات الماضية يمكن ان يكون حلا جيدا للوصول الى الطريق  الذي يجب ان يتم انتهاجه سواء بالالتزام بتقرير المدرب حرفيا او التدخل فيه  وفعل بعض الاشياء ضد رغبته ،فغالبية تعاقدات المدربين رغم ندرتها كانت  ناجحة وموفقة اما تجارب تجاهل التقارير الفنية او عدم تنفيذها كاملة فحققت  فشلا ذريعا رغم كثرتها الا في ما ندر ويكفي الاستدلال برفض المجلس تنفيذ  تقرير ريكاردو في يونيو من العام الماضي كاملا والاكتفاء فقط بتحقيق رغبته  في ضم ليما قبل ان تثبت الايام ان المريخ اضاع فرصة تأريخية لاضافة لقب  قاري جديد نتيجة استماع مجلسه للاصوات التي نادت بعدم الاستماع الى ريكادرو  .
 * ومن الجزئيات التي وردت في (توقيع رياضي) بالامس الاشارة الي ان  المريخ سيخسر لو ثبتت عدم صحة رؤية كروجر لان الفريق سيخسر البطولات وستتم  اقالة المدرب وسيكون المريخ وحده الخاسر وهنا اختلف مع الزميل العزيز لان  النهج السليم لن يكون يوما طريقا للخسارة ،فالاحمر حتى لو لم يحقق البطولات  في الموسم القادم فسيكون قد كسب وضع اساسها والالقاب تأتي طائعة مختارة  عاجلا ام اجلا عندما نمضي في طريقها الصحيح ونؤسس لها ووقتها لن تكون مجرد  بطولات عابرة ،اما جزئية اقالة المدرب لو لم تنجح تسجيلاته فاقول لعزيزي ان  الاقالة نفسها خطأ لان البطولات التي نسعى لتحقيقها تحتاج الى صبر  ومشكلتنا الكبيرة التي تصل حد الازمة اننا نعتقد اننا لو ملأنا كشف الفريق  بالنجوم البارزة والعناصر المميزة اليوم فسنحقق البطولات غدا وان لم نحققها  فرأس المدرب جاهزة للاطاحة ،وثانيا حتى لو تمت اقالة المدرب بعد تنفيذ  تقريره حرفيا فحينها يمكن ان نجد بعض العذر للادارة التي ظلت تطيح مدربا  تلو الاخر دون ان يكونوا قد اشرفوا على التسجيلات التي يتولى مهمتها  الاداريون ويتحمل عواقبها المدربون .
 * واخيرا اشير الى انني اخالف  معاوية الاعتقاد الذي بدأ به عموده عندما اشار الى ان المجلس سينفذ تقرير  كروجر بحذافيره لانني اجزم وابصم بالعشرة ان هذا الامر لن يحدث وان  التدخلات الادارية ستكون حاضرة وهي بدأت سلفا ولا اعتقد انها ستتوقف بسهولة  لكنني وغيري من الاقلام الشابة لن نكل او نمل من معارضة هذا النهج ومن  الطرق عليه حتى يأتي اليوم الذي ينفذ فيه تقرير المدرب كاملا وهو اليوم  الذي ستكون معه احلام البطولات القارية مشروعة وحتى يحين ذلك الموعد على  الادارات ان تعلم جيدا انها ستتعرض الى نقد قاس وستكون مسئولة في نظرنا عن  اي فشل يحدث للفريق بعد ان ينفذوا رؤيتهم في التسجيلات التي يجب ان يتحملوا  عواقبها وغدا بإذن الله اتحدث عن السيناريو الاسوأ الذي اخشاه في هذا  الجانب .

*

----------

